# Vapor Trail New Limb Driver



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

sweet pics


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice!!!!!!! Do you have any influence to suggest a micro-adjust LD?


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## Sandys18 (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know if i can influence them to make a micro adj. I do know that they will start coming out at the end of the month.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Sandys18??*

Are they available for purchase now if you call Vapor Trail and place an order?


----------



## Sandys18 (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know but I will find out and let you guys know.


----------



## Sandys18 (Oct 6, 2006)

I talked to him and he said you can call and order they have a few in but waiting for the big shipment to come from dipping. They plan on shipping them out at the end or the month.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Doesn't match your bow very well,,, Do they still make them in black? And whats the difference ineth 07 and 08's besides camo finish now? Any??


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Takeum said:


> Doesn't match your bow very well,,, Do they still make them in black? And whats the difference ineth 07 and 08's besides camo finish now? Any??


I believe the launcher rod is teflon coated to avoid any rust issues.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 25, 2004)

What camo are they using? Is it realtree HD Green?


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

will they have them in lost camo, realtree HD


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Sw E E E T!!!!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I just talked to Vaportrail and they only come in black or Realtree AP not Lost Camo.....


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

When We made our shop order we were told only black is available and the 1 camo..We hope to have them anyday now ...More and more shooters are comming in the shop wanting this rest the camo addition this year was nice for a hunting bow


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

That thing looks pretty sweet on that Cardiac


----------

